# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Como evaluar el costo de un fertilizante al momento de adquirirlo

## FEDERICO

Me ha tocado en diferentes lugares del pais ver que cuando se decide por la compra de un fertilizante solo consideran el costo del producto por tonelada sin tener en cuenta la concentración de nutrientes de los mismos. En muchas agroindustrias sucede ello ya que normalmente el área de compra no es técnica y solo lo hace por precio sin considerar que muchas veces lo barato sale caro. El tipico ejemplo es el caso del Nitrato de calcio el de origen chino cuesta menos por tonelada pero también compran menos unidades de nutrienes totales a comparación de otros nitrato de calcio de origen colombiano o noruego que tienen un precio mayor por tonelada pero compran mas nutrientes y por tanto el costo unitario es menor.
Hay que tener en cuenta siempre que un fertilizante concentrado siempre cuesta mas por tonelada pero cuesta menos por unidad de nutrientes.Temas similares: Costo de Producción de Cítricos Artículo: Intercambio comercial Perú-China pasa por su mejor momento y registra crecimiento explosivo Manual de fenología de maduración de la chirimoya para determinar el momento de cosecha ¿Qué errores se cometen al momento de exportar? GMplus, fertilizante 100% orgánico

----------


## kscastaneda

Exacto, tienes toda la razón FEDERICO, te agradezco por tocar este tema que es muy importante; señores, les pongo un ejemplo con fuentes nitrogenadas : 
Digamos que tenemos que fertilizar un cultivo con 210 und de Nitrogeno entonces vamos a las fuentes y sus concentraciones :
Si nos damos cuenta son las mismas 210 unidades pero con diferentes productos nitrógenados y diferentes costos de inversión por el tema deeeeee laaaaaaa CONCENTRACION.  Producto__ Unidades__ Ley__ Kg prod. Bolsas Precio Julio Inversión Urea _______210 ____0.46___ 456.52 ___9.13 ___58___ 529.6 Nitro-S _____210 ____0.32____ 656.25___ 13.13__ 58___ 761.3 Sulf. Amon._ 210 ____0.21___ 1000.00 ___20.00__ 38 ___760.0 
Tener mucho cuidado con este tema mis estimados. Por otro lado hablemos del CALCIO en cuanto a fuentes de unidades; en esto si por favor comprender por la importancia que tiene el calcio en TODOS LOS CULTIVOS tanto nutricional como fitosanitariamente como vida post posecha y muy pocos son quienes usan calcio en sus procesos de producción : 
Hay en el mercado nitrato de calcio al 26% CaO y al 24% CaO; pero tambien hay una fuente de calcio que solo conocen y usan las empresas agroindustriales, pues la hago conocer a ustedes hoy a través de este medio. Se llama: CALMAX y tiene de concentración 32.5% de CaO. 
Analicemos :  Producto______ Unidades_____ Ley_____ Kg producto_____ Bolsas_____ Precio Julio____ Inversión NO3Ca 26%______ 80______ 0.26_______ 307.69 ________12.31_________ 55.00_________ 676.92 NO3Ca 24%______ 80______ 0.24_______ 333.33________ 13.33_________ 44.00_________ 586.67 Calmax 32.5%____ 80______ 0.325______ 246.15________ 9.85__________ 36.00_________ 354.46 
Como ven en costos calmax permite AHORRAR : S/. 322 Y S/. 232 nuevos soles/hectarea si aplicaramos 80 unidades/ha de CaO. Además de ser fuente de calcio efectiva, nos aporta 18% de azufre y nos soluciona problemas de sales sodicas mejorando nuestros suelos. 
Señores saquen ustedes sus propias conclusiones, la efectividad es la misma YO LO HE COMPROBADO y además se produce en el PERU !!! 
Y dicho sea de paso : FELICES FIESTAS PATRIAS !!! 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda
PROCAMPO S.A.

----------


## FEDERICO

Es importante lo indicado que sedebe realizar un análisis economico en los fertilizantes, sin embargo cuando se llega a cotizar un fertilizante es porque ya se realizó la evaluación anterior que es la agronomica, siempre los fertilizantes mas concentrados cuestan menos por unidad de nutrientes pero cuando comparamos fuentes diferentes se debe tener en cuenta su eficiencia, por ejemplo en el caso de los fertilizantes nitrogenados la urea es la barata por unidad de nitrogeno pero no necesariamente la más eficiente, tiene un principal problema que es la volatilización con la cual se puede ver perdes hasta el 50% del nitrogeno por tanto no es una fuente eficiente si no es aplicado adecuadamenre. Si hablamos desde el punto de vista agronomico el sulfato de amonio seria la fuente de nitrogeno mas adecuada para todos los suelos de la costa, es de reacción ácida y aporta azufre, todos los suelos de las costa son pobre en azufre, sin embargo el costo por hectarea resulta mayor, entonces vienen alternativas de usarlo en mezcla con la urea o el nitrato de amonio segun sea el caso o usarlo en el segundo abonamiento de los cultivos con la finalidad de lograr mayor eficiencia. Asi muchos agricultores de la costa utilizar urea y sulfato de amonio en sus cultivos y han visto el efecto beneficioso de dicha mezcla. En el comprativo de fuentes de fertilizantes estas deben ser de caracteristicas similares para poder compararlas de lo contrario no lo podemos hacer. Por ejemplo no podemos comparar el costo del fosforo en la roca fosforica versus el costo del fosforo en el fosfato diamonico o fostado monoamonico porque la roca es una fuente de fosforo insoluble y el diamonico y monoamonico tienen fosforo asimilable o disponible. En el caso de las fuente de calcio el sulfato de calcio no es considerado un fertilizante en el contexto de la definición de lo que un fertilizante es el que aporta un nutriente en forma disponible e inmediata, es un mejorador de suelo, no podemos comparar el nitrato de calcio soluble con el sulfato de calcio fino, porque con una prueba de vaso como se llama la primera deja una solución completamente transparente versus ladel yeso que precipita. La ultima norma tecnica de fertilizantes aprobada en Indecopi indica claramente las diferencias entre lo que es un fertilizante y lo que es una enmienda o mejoraro de suelo. Las enmiendas nuncase deben mezclar con los fertilizantes por prosible reaccion o bloqueos, el calcio reacciona con el fosforo y lo precipita.Igual sucede con el carbonato de calcio, es un fuente portadora de calcio pero insoluble por tanto no es un fertilizante. En resumen, cuando se comparan fertilizantes estos deben ser con caracteristicas similares sino no podemos compararlo.

----------


## kscastaneda

Sabemos que el coloide suelo tiene carga negativa, tambien sabemos que la urea se degrada a nitrato, nitrito, amonio y ...; asimismo el nitrato por tener carga negativa como el coloide queda libre y puede ser lixiviado; tambien sabemos que el calcio tiene carga positiva y que se adhiere al coloide suelo por tener carga negativa; entonces el calcio atrapa al nitrato y forma nitrato de calcio; los sulfatos de calcio contienen 18% de azufre y llegan a estar en forma de sulfatos con lo cual forman sulfato de amonio; se pueden hacer las pruebas de solubilidad indicadas pero no es mas que eso, simples pruebas de solubilidad; la vieja escuela indica que los sulfatos de calcio no son solubles pues esto no es del todo cierto; hoy en día la tecnología avanza y no necesariamente los sulfatos de calcio se tienen que solubilizar en un vaso o un tanque de fertilización, porque no pensamos que tambien se puede solubilizar en la tubería matriz con toda la turbulencia y m3 de agua que pasan. El caso es que en la practica sea o no considerado los sulfatos de calcio como fertilizante lo cierto es que aportan calcio, llevo ya 5 años lleno de experiencias con este producto y puedo dar fe de ello, he ejecutado pruebas tanto en solución suelo como analisis foliares comparativos con nitrato de calcio y la eficiencia no es diferente, el calcio es calcio sea de donde sea que provenga la fuente, pues la planta lo toma como Ca++ (cation calcio). 
Yo no podría hablar de algo que no conociera; CALMAX es un sulfato de calcio de elevada pureza y solubilidad, producto de una alta tecnología de procesamiento que cumple una TRIPLE ACCION (Enmienda-acondicionador de suelos (estabilizador de pH), enmienda de agua y aporta calcio y azufre disponibles). Esta tecnología fue desarrollada por la empresa UNITED STATES GYPSUM (USG). No confundir con los sulfatos de calcio molidos de cantera con aspecto vidrioso pues es totalmente diferente al sulfato de calcio soluble CALMAX. 
En la agricultura moderna debemos de trabajar con productos cuyos beneficios puedan ser cuantificados rápidamente, tanto en calidad como en cantidad de cosecha. La rapidez de acción del CALMAX® permite lograr este objetivo independientemente de su clasificación, pues el caso es que funciona y nos permite bajar costos de producción. 
Sobre las fuentes de fosforo lo que indica Federico es cierto el precio de cada quien varía por su disponibilidad pues yo digo que si es posible usar ROCA FOSFORICA como fuente fertilizante de fosforo, nuestros vecinos del norte y del sur del Perú estan aprovechando este recurso nuestro, se lo estan llevando y para ponerlo disponible pues solo tienen que acidificarlo y les dejo un trabajo de investigación al respecto. 
Yo estoy convencido que el mejor aporte para nuestra agricultura es el que cada quien ha vivido, que conoce que funciona y que nos da soluciones practicas inmediatas y sobre todo, que nos permita bajar nuestros costos de producción. Recuerdo mis primeros contactos con el agricultor reacio al cambio y diciendome : YO SOY LA PRACTICA usted LA TEORIA, pues tenía razón, pero ahora digo YO SOY PRODUCTO DE LA FUSION DE LOS DOS Y SOLO TRASMITO UNA EXPERIENCIA PROBADA PARA TU BIEN, tu tienes la última palabra lo puedes tomar o dejar. 
Albert Einstein dijo : "Si buscas resultados distintos, no hagas siempre lo mismo." 
Que tengan un buen día, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez
PROCAMPO S.A.
Nextel : 402*8108
Cel: 044-94-7981326 PA060004.jpg

----------


## FEDERICO

Es correcto lo mencionado en mejora de las fuentes de nutrientes, sin embargo hay que tener en cuenta que en la nutrición de la planta hay que tener en cuenta los factores de cantidad e intensidad que se presenta en el suelo, lo primero cantidad es lo que existe en forma total de un nutriente en el suelo denominada como reserva y la intensidad es lo que realmente esta en la solución del suelo como disponible en forma inmendiata para un cultivo. Cuando se disuelve un fertilizante altamente soluble que tiene una solubilidad de 1 kg/litro de agua, lo que incrementa es la concentración del elemento en la solución del suelo comparado con otro produco que tiene baja solubilidad < 0.5 kg/litro, por tanto si un cultivo en un determinado momento requiere por ejemplo 2 kg Calcio/ha/día, el que le va dar esta cantidad en forma rapida es aquel fertilizante que eleva mas rapido la concentración del nutriente en la solución, la otra fuente se disuelve mas lentamente pero no podra satisfacer en forma rapida el requerimiento del cultivo, es por ello que cuando se decida por una fuente de fertilizante se debe considerar que se desea obener en el cultivo con dicha aplicación. En el caso de roca fosforica si existen una serie de pruebas pero no son prácticas en su momento para su uso comercial, es por ello que cuando los precios de los fertilizantes se incrementaron fuertemente aparecieron en el pais una serie de "fabricante locales" de fertilizantes fosfatados que engañaban al comprador porque la roca lo acidulaban con algo de acido y no era completa la acidulación y por ello cuando se analizaban esa fuente arrojaba una cantidad minima de fosforo disponible todo lo demas estaba en forma tricalcica es decir no disponible, por ello es importante y una sugerencia a todos los distribuidores, ingenieros, asesores es que cuando se les ofrezca un producto totalmente nuevo o desconocido se debe evaluarlo antes de recomendarlo para evitar confusiones y disconformidad por parte del agricultor. De igual manera a las agroindutria que no compren lo barato que a veces sale caro.

----------


## kscastaneda

Federico un cordial saludo, unas preguntas : 
¿Has leído la tesis sustentada y aprobada que he adjuntado de la Universidad de Ayacucho referente a la roca fosforica?, ¿Qué opinión te merece?. 
Por otro lado ¿has tenido alguna experiencia usando Calmax?  
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez

----------


## FEDERICO

Estimado Carlos si he leido sobre el detalle indicado de la roca fosforica, la consulta que hice en su opotunidad es el efecto fue de los microorgasnismos eficaces o la solubilzación se lo dio el pH de 3.5, porque justamente una proceso quimico que se le hace a la roca fosforica es su acidulación con ácidos inorgánicos, de igual forma en la zona de Piura se hacia una mezcla de roca fosforica con materia organica (humus, compost), con la finalidad de ayudar a la disolúción de la roca es posible pero la acción acidificante de la materia organica es baja. Segun el resumen indico que la solubilización se logro del 2.14% de P2O5, por tanto si la roca contenia 30%  de fósforo total entonces se solubilizo según el ensayo el 2.14% de los 30% es decir 0.6%, por tanto en 100 kg de roca se podria decir que aportaba 0.6 kg P2O5 disponible, si la roca cuesta $ 200.00/tm, el costo del fosforo disponible sería de US $ 200/0.6 = 333, por tanto sería el fosforo más caro si lo comparamos con fuentes disponibles como dap y map al suelo. He tenido oportunidad de trabajar la roca fosforica en multiples ensayos en papa en la sierra y si en suelos ácidos ha funcionado bien pero en algunos suelos una mezcla de dap con roca fosforica ha funcionado bien en suelos, es decir dar una fuente de fosforo inmediato y otra más lenta. Lo otro es los resultados de invernadero en el caso nutrientes pocos moviles como el fosforo el sistema radicular es tan fuerte que explora todo el volumen de la maceta y por tanto puede tomar cualquier parte de fosforo que exista en él. Los trabajos son interesantes pero deben ser pasar otra etapa más que es la puesta en practica en la realidad, se pueden hacer, es economico, es factible, etc. Tambien existe la propuesta de mezclar azufre elemental con roca fosforica para que el azufre al oxidarse genere la formación de acido sulfurico y ello ataque la roca fosforica para su disolución, es inclusive una patente en USA pero en la práctica no se da por cuestiones de costo. Sobre el Calmax considero que es un buen producto pero he tenido oportunidad de ver problemas o desordenes fisiologicos en cultivos de pimiento y esparrago que no se han podido solucionar con su aplicación, posiblemente por lo indicado anteriormente si el cultivo quiere 2 kg de calcio/ha/día, hay que darle esa concentración de nutriente, si una fuente no es 100% soluble no llegara a dar esa concentración en forma oportuna, es por ello que no hay fuente mala sino que debe utilizarse cada una de ellas en los momentos que sea mas eficiente. En mi opinión se pueden utilizar en cierto momento del cultivo el calmax y en otra el nitrato de calcio, porque justamente tiene otra ventaja de absorción que el nitrato favorece la absorción del calcio y debemos aprovechar este sinergismo cuando el cultivo lo requiere más, porque es la necesidad del cultivo.

----------


## kscastaneda

Bueno por el momento creo que vamos entrando en consenso en lo siguiente que dijiste : 
... no podemos comparar el costo del fosforo en la roca fosforica versus el costo del fosforo en el fosfato diamonico o fostado monoamonico porque *la roca es una fuente de fosforo insoluble* y el diamonico y monoamonico tienen fosforo asimilable o disponible. 
Tambien haces mencion que : 
... has tenido oportunidad de trabajar la roca fosforica en multiples ensayos en papa en la sierra y si en suelos ácidos ha funcionado bien pero en algunos suelos una mezcla de dap con roca fosforica ha funcionado bien en suelos, es decir dar una fuente de fosforo inmediato y otra más lenta. 
Osea : No es que sea insoluble la roca fosforica verdad, pues con un procedimiento acidulante se hace disponible el fosforo de la roca fosforica. Tambien aceptas que la roca fosforica es una fuente lenta de fosforo previos procesos de acidificación por supuesto. Ni que discutir tampoco trabajos de laboratorio y campo son cosas distintas de acuerdo con ello, en cuanto a los costos ni que hablar tienes razón pero poco a poco las investigaciones y las tecnicas van a ir mejorando; tengo algo en mente : 
Que te parece esto : Aplicar roca fosforica en campos donde empleen vía sistema de riego acido fosforico? ¿Crees que se liberaría el fosforo de la roca con el tiempo? ¿Sería factible?; es decir, la fuente principal de fosforo que emplearian para esa campaña sería el acido fosforico, la roca fosforica sería como fuente anexa para otras campañas, para ir enrriqueciendo el suelo mientras se aprovecha el acido puesto y considerado dentro del plan de trabajo, me entiendes? ¿Has tenido alguna experiencia de este tipo? 
No concuerdo con lo siguiente : 
....si una fuente no es 100% soluble no llegara a dar esa concentración en forma oportuna, es por ello que no hay fuente mala sino que debe utilizarse cada una de ellas en los momentos que sea mas eficiente ..... 
Te digo, Calmax si es soluble de manera tal que las pruebas ejecutadas y que he sido participe no muestran diferencias de la concentración de calcio disponible en la solución suelo, ni en los analisis foliares remitidos centros de prestigio de los tratamientos con nitrato de calcio y calmax.  
Cuando Calmax es inyectado, llega al sistema radicular en forma cationica Ca++, que es la manera como lo toman las plantas; por otra parte continuo siendo testigo de como calmax en pimientos, esparragos, frutales y tomates aplicado de manera correcta y oportuna favorece a los cultivos con un correcto suministro de calcio. Habría que evaluar que factores en tu experiencia influenciaron para que tengas los resultados que has visto. Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que el calcio debe ser suministrado durante el primer 1/3 de vida de un cultivo al suelo, posteriormente si es un cultivo de cuyo fruto cosechable sale de la flor debe de aplicarse vía foliar posterior al botoneo. Si aplicamos calcio al suelo luego de floración no tendremos los mismos resultados que aplicando oportunamente en las primeras etapas del cultivo. Conozco muchos productores que cada vez más y más se vienen sumando al uso de calmax sin ningún problema luego de haber ejecutado las pruebas de evaluación y analisis que han considerado necesarias con protocolo y todo.  
Estoy de acuerdo con que el nitrato favorece la absorción de calcio y esto no es problema pues las empresas y agricultores que conozco que se favorecen de los beneficios de calmax, emplean fuentes de nitrógeno como Nitrato de amonio, Nitro-S, Nitphos que aportan nitratos. Otros en fertirrigo emplean 60% nitratos y 40% urea. 
Busquemos maneras de optimizar recursos, que propuestas tienes para poder aprovechar nuestros recursos. 
Nuevamente un cordial saludo, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda

----------


## FEDERICO

Bueno lo que menciono es que la roca fosforica si es una fuente natural de fosforo pero para suelos ácidos, en el caso de suelos alcalinos aun a pesar de colocarlo debajo del gotero haciendo uso de acidos, el pH que se va a formar nunca es menor de 5 y es temporal por la capacidad buffer que tiene el suelo, por tanto la disolución de la roca sera minima o nula porque el ataque de la acidez en la roca debe ser permanente. Por ello lo que considero que la roca fosforica si es una fuente que debe promocionarse y usarse mas en los suelos acidos de sierra y selva que se tienen en buenas extensiones en el país.

----------

